# Combo waste & vent



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm doing the plumbing on a big church remodel and was tracking some pipes down today. Had some trouble locating the end of a vent line and a mop sink drain. The 2" in the pic is the vent for a single bath, three women's lavs, two kitchen sinks, and a drinking fountain. 

At some point in time, someone thought it would be a good idea to bell down the vent, and make it a trap arm for a mop sink drain from the floor above. This is probably the dumbest thing I've seen in my plumbing career. The trap and a couple of the vent branches were completely plugged. 

Luckily I have free reign to demo and correctly reinstall any piping.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> I'm doing the plumbing on a big church remodel and was tracking some pipes down today. Had some trouble locating the end of a vent line and a mop sink drain. The 2" in the pic is the vent for a single bath, three women's lavs, two kitchen sinks, and a drinking fountain.
> 
> At some point in time, someone thought it would be a good idea to bell down the vent, and make it a trap arm for a mop sink drain from the floor above. This is probably the dumbest thing I've seen in my plumbing career. The trap and a couple of the vent branches were completely plugged.
> 
> Luckily I have free reign to demo and correctly reinstall any piping.


No way...


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Drinking fountain


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like somebody got the rough-in a little low......:blink:


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Be thankful for the extra 3' of scrap they gave ya..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks like somebody got the rough-in a little low......:blink:


It looks to me like somebody bootlegged in a drinking fountain.

They could have made that legal for a lot less money.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok guys so copper to PVC we using one of these guys are is there something much better I have never seen a PVC the pic is suppose to be a PVC to copper no Hub not sure what is really says on the side of the one in the pic


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> It looks to me like somebody bootlegged in a drinking fountain.
> 
> They could have made that legal for a lot less money.


True, but wonder whats above, or below for that matter.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

wyplumber said:


> Ok guys so copper to PVC we using one of these guys are is there something much better I have never seen a PVC the pic is suppose to be a PVC to copper no Hub not sure what is really says on the side of the one in the pic


That's what I use.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

wyplumber said:


> Ok guys so copper to PVC we using one of these guys are is there something much better I have never seen a PVC the pic is suppose to be a PVC to copper no Hub not sure what is really says on the side of the one in the pic


An 1-1/2" is a CK 115

A 2" is a CK 22

And a 3" is a CK 33


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyplumber said:


> Ok guys so copper to PVC we using one of these guys are is there something much better I have never seen a PVC the pic is suppose to be a PVC to copper no Hub not sure what is really says on the side of the one in the pic


It says it ties 1 1/2 cast iron , PVC or steel to 1 1/2 tubular. That would fit copper I use mission brand and I think one like that says cts. Copper tubing size.


----------

